# Doggie pics from our long weekend!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ughhh I had this huge long post and somehow this is the only pic that went through??? Grrrr....
Let's try again. 

This past weekend we had some great weather so the chi's got to see both grandmas. They had a blast and got lots of rest and relaxation! 

Lola working on her tan









My short coats loving life!









Mimi acting silly with cousin Carter










Shhh mommy, I'm telling Carter a secret!









Did someone say food????









Best friends for life










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was wondering where you have been! Miss seeing the pups!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Exploring grandma Reggie's backyard









Mojo says he can touch his nose!









My baby girl, all grown up









Leo trying to be a model, lol









Her face melts my heart










Finally home, getting ready to watch a movie!









Mimi has become a Daddy's girl (sad face)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> I was wondering where you have been! Miss seeing the pups!


Awww thanks!! I got a promotion at work and it seems like my workload is insane right now! I barely have any freetime. 
But I had 4 beautiful days off and got to snap some pics of my crazies!! Hahaha. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Soooo cute 

My favorite is the group shot. Leo is such a little ham, so funny. And Mimi is so big, when did she grow up?!? She used to be just a baby! They all look great. 

Congrats on the promotion. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Soooo cute
> 
> My favorite is the group shot. Leo is such a little ham, so funny. And Mimi is so big, when did she grow up?!? She used to be just a baby! They all look great.
> 
> ...


I know!! She literally grew over night. She will be 26 weeks old tomorrow! She already weighs 3.5lbs! Her neck and chest are still puppy small but her frame is like a big girl! 
Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations you were missed


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome pics! They look great in their new harnesses! I really like the leopard print a lot and it looks so good with Meem's colouring. How do you like the harnesses so far? 

Edited because I can't spell. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Congratulations you were missed


Awww thanks Christie! I missed u guys too!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Awesome pics! They look great in their new harnesses! I really like the leopard print a lot and it looks so good with Meem's colouring. How do you like the harnesses so far?
> 
> Edited because I can't spell.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Krystal! I really like them! Wish lola's fit better. I think I like my BB just a little better bc I can get an exact fit. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Krystal! I really like them! Wish lola's fit better. I think I like my BB just a little better bc I can get an exact fit.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah that's the thing with them. I think I just got lucky that Odie fits hers so well. I was originally hoping that Lola would fit the XS/S because I was going to send mine over! Haha. I haven't met a dog yet that fits that size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yeah that's the thing with them. I think I just got lucky that Odie fits hers so well. I was originally hoping that Lola would fit the XS/S because I was going to send mine over! Haha. I haven't met a dog yet that fits that size.
> 
> Ur so sweet!! I put it on ebay last night and it has 10 watchers, hopefully someone buys it! I've bought mimi so much stuff for her 6 month bday today that I need to sell anything that doesn't fit, lol.
> I'm waiting for it all to get here. She got her leopard harness, 2 wooflink tops, a louis doh wish collar, a coco swarovski crystal collar, and a susan lanci cuddle cup with pink shag on outside and pink leopard on outside. Oh and the water lilly collar and harness set for her and Lola to share.
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Zorana for posting these pictures, they are beautiful. Pictures like
that and friends like you are the reason I love this forum so much and would 
be very sad to leave. Give all your precious pups big kisses from Aunty LS.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you Zorana for posting these pictures, they are beautiful. Pictures like
> that and friends like you are the reason I love this forum so much and would
> be very sad to leave. Give all your precious pups big kisses from Aunty LS.


Right back at ya!! Glad you liked the pics! U better not leave, I will rent a bmw, drive to canada, and beat u myself, then go shop, eat and drink like queens and then come home. 
Lol. Love you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww, Zorana, your crew is soooo AWESOME!!! I love the pics by the pool! Lola and Mojo chillin' by the pool is fabulous. And Mimi telling secrets is priceless.  I am so amazed at how she's grown. I love the one of everyone on the couch--such cherubs.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Lovely pics looks like a fun time for all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Great pictures Zorana!! I just love them all!! Mimi sure is adorable! 
Glad you got a break from work. Congratulations on your promotion!!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

There you are with my favourite pack! Great pics, love them all!!!!! LOOOVE the leopard print in Mimi, she gets more and more beautiful every day.
Let me know if you have some collars for sale. Is the Giltmore still fitting?

Miss you around here! I hope you, the pups and fiancé are well! xox Love you all!

ps: I was wondering how does Lola fit in the size 3 BB, do you have any problems, or do you think it's a great fit? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww great pictures! They are all so cute. Mimi is just so adorable, I love the pic of her with her tongue sticking out.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

lol, love the secret pic!!!!!!!!! beautiful group you have


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you Zorana for posting these pictures, they are beautiful. Pictures like
> that and friends like you are the reason I love this forum so much and would
> be very sad to leave. Give all your precious pups big kisses from Aunty LS.





Zorana1125 said:


> Right back at ya!! Glad you liked the pics! U better not leave, I will rent a bmw, drive to canada, and beat u myself, then go shop, eat and drink like queens and then come home.
> Lol. Love you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah you can't leave the forum!!! I mean I just joined so you gotta get to know Gypsy & I better!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pictures! I have to admit - the telling a secret one is absolutely prescious! They are all beautiful pups!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Awww, Zorana, your crew is soooo AWESOME!!! I love the pics by the pool! Lola and Mojo chillin' by the pool is fabulous. And Mimi telling secrets is priceless.  I am so amazed at how she's grown. I love the one of everyone on the couch--such cherubs.


Thanks Tina! Ur such a sweetie! Mimi, leo and Carter have like some sort of long coat pact or something, they can play for hours together. Bry actually took the group photo, it's rare to see them all hanging out!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lulajane said:


> Great pictures Zorana!! I just love them all!! Mimi sure is adorable!
> Glad you got a break from work. Congratulations on your promotion!!!


Thank u!! Mimi is my baby, she just turned 6 months old yesterday!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tabcat73 said:


> Lovely pics looks like a fun time for all
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks! They had a great time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww great pictures! They are all so cute. Mimi is just so adorable, I love the pic of her with her tongue sticking out.


Thank u! I can't belive she isn't a baby anymore. Puppy days fly by too fast 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> There you are with my favourite pack! Great pics, love them all!!!!! LOOOVE the leopard print in Mimi, she gets more and more beautiful every day.
> Let me know if you have some collars for sale. Is the Giltmore still fitting?
> 
> Miss you around here! I hope you, the pups and fiancé are well! xox Love you all!
> ...


Hi twin!! I miss u and our long pm's!! How r u and my babies doing? ? Mimi isn't a baby anymore, can u belive it?? I don't think I have any collars but I'll check. I already sold the giltmore, im sorry love. Dont be mad. 

Hope everyone is doing well too!! Kisses for everyone (except hubby, lololol).

Lola does great in her size 3 BB, I close it on the second tightest hole. Size 2 is way too small. U have size 3 to sell?? Shes gained 1lb since mimi came home, food theif!!!

Lots of love!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

cpaoline said:


> lol, love the secret pic!!!!!!!!! beautiful group you have


Me too, its one of my favorites!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Angel1210 said:


> Great pictures! I have to admit - the telling a secret one is absolutely prescious! They are all beautiful pups!


Thank u!! I love that one too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

It is great to see your pack Z! I have missed seeing your little ones. Congrats on your promotion!

Mimi has gotten so big but she is still so beautiful!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi twin!! I miss u and our long pm's!! How r u and my babies doing? ? Mimi isn't a baby anymore, can u belive it?? I don't think I have any collars but I'll check. I already sold the giltmore, im sorry love. Dont be mad.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well too!! Kisses for everyone (except hubby, lololol).
> 
> ...


I also miss our pm's but I know how busy you are  I hope is getting less stressful though.
Mimi is such a little princess but I know what you mean, Karma and Laska are 1 already, it's crazy! They are both really well, such sweet pups!

I think I'll buy the giltmore for Karma soon, I am just not sure how many rows I want. Have you ever bought the 2row one, with the bigger crystals? I wonder how big they look on a small pup.

lol Lola the food theif, poor baby she can't resist the temptation!
I am loving Mojo's greenbelts collar, perfect color.
When you have time pm me the pups measurements, ALL of them <3


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great pics. Your pups are beautiful!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> It is great to see your pack Z! I have missed seeing your little ones. Congrats on your promotion!
> 
> Mimi has gotten so big but she is still so beautiful!
> 
> ...


Thank u Amy!!! I miss the forum and all you girls tons! Btw, I was trying to find Jaxx's bday thread but my phone app is acting crazy! I wanted to wish Jaxx a very happy 2nd bday, hope he had a great day! And continues to live an amazing and healthy life for all his years to come! Hugs!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> I also miss our pm's but I know how busy you are  I hope is getting less stressful though.
> Mimi is such a little princess but I know what you mean, Karma and Laska are 1 already, it's crazy! They are both really well, such sweet pups!
> 
> I think I'll buy the giltmore for Karma soon, I am just not sure how many rows I want. Have you ever bought the 2row one, with the bigger crystals? I wonder how big they look on a small pup.
> ...


Haha, lola cannot say no to Fromm, it's like doggie crack!! 
No I don't have any of the giant giltmore but it looks so gorgeous! I think it would look great on my Austrian niece and nephew!
I did splurge a little and bought mimi the louis dog wish collar in lavender (hasn't come in yet) and the coco swarovski collar in purple too! Now that is one stunning piece!
I can't belive the babies are already 1! Seems like yesterday u just joined the forum!

Measurements for what? U better tell me missy or ur gonna be in big trouble. U want neck, chest, or length? Or all those??



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank u Amy!!! I miss the forum and all you girls tons! Btw, I was trying to find Jaxx's bday thread but my phone app is acting crazy! I wanted to wish Jaxx a very happy 2nd bday, hope he had a great day! And continues to live an amazing and healthy life for all his years to come! Hugs!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Z! He had a good day with lots of snuggles and cuddles. I think he got tired of me singing to him though.
I think sometimes I miss tons of posts because of my phone app.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Haha, lola cannot say no to Fromm, it's like doggie crack!!
> No I don't have any of the giant giltmore but it looks so gorgeous! I think it would look great on my Austrian niece and nephew!
> I did splurge a little and bought mimi the louis dog wish collar in lavender (hasn't come in yet) and the coco swarovski collar in purple too! Now that is one stunning piece!
> I can't belive the babies are already 1! Seems like yesterday u just joined the forum!
> ...


that louis dog wish collar you got to show it to me, I googled it and only found LV. I want a lavender collar to match Karma's BB.
wow, the coco collar is stunning indeed, can't wait to see it on Mimi, so I except pics ASAP 

Yeah neck, girth, length, all of it, from everyone!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> that louis dog wish collar you got to show it to me, I googled it and only found LV. I want a lavender collar to match Karma's BB.
> wow, the coco collar is stunning indeed, can't wait to see it on Mimi, so I except pics ASAP
> 
> Yeah neck, girth, length, all of it, from everyone!!!
> ...


Hmmmm u still didn't tell me why u want these measurements!!

This is lola's wish collar, I found it on clearance at a dog boutique for only $35!









This is the one i ordered for mimi









And these are the coco swarovski collars!! Mimi has the light purple one.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

So gorgeous!!! How many do you have?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> So gorgeous!!! How many do you have?


Thanks! I have 4. Mojo (rescue) and lola will be 5 this winter, leo is 1 and a half, and mimi is 26 weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! I have 4. Mojo (rescue) and lola will be 5 this winter, leo is 1 and a half, and mimi is 26 weeks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww they are so cute, Leo is to die for!! Im showing my husband so he knows Im not the only crazy chihuahua lady lol I have 3 chis one yorkie lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Aww they are so cute, Leo is to die for!! Im showing my husband so he knows Im not the only crazy chihuahua lady lol I have 3 chis one yorkie lol


Haha, there are tons of crazy chihuahua ladies on here!! Leo and Mimi are from the same breeder, same mommy but different dads and 1 year apart. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Aww Lola you keep working on your tan while brother Leo works on his modeling! So cute, glad you had a good weekend!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Aww Lola you keep working on your tan while brother Leo works on his modeling! So cute, glad you had a good weekend!


Thanks Lynda! How wad ur weekend? Did u get your package yet??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Love all the collars, twin!
Does Mimi already have the coco one? Show me, show me, show me


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I looked up all her goodies. What a lucky little girl! What Wooflink tops did you get? Hey, while you're measuring your dogs, make sure you get the measurements I need!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Love all the collars, twin!
> Does Mimi already have the coco one? Show me, show me, show me


I will after work tonight!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I looked up all her goodies. What a lucky little girl! What Wooflink tops did you get? Hey, while you're measuring your dogs, make sure you get the measurements I need!


I will get those to u and Mayra tonight!! Lol. I got her the one jayda has for lady, white w polka dots and the love note hoodie in white









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I especially like the polka dots one! I bet she's going to look ridiculous cute in those. Oh no... now I'm looking at their website and I'm still on a shopping ban.


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

You already know this but, I love love LOVE your crew!!! I could look at pics of them ALL day!!! Little Mimi is gorgeous!! She makes me want another puppy! haha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, you make me want to shop so bad, it's nearly impossible to see your
threads and not go looking on doggie sites afterwards!!! You know I love the
collars, but wow those hoodies are too precious, little baby Mimi will look so 
sweet in them. ...and YES she is still a little baby, cutest one around! :love2:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry girls, I am being a bad influence. This isn't gonna help either. While I was at dinner last night w Leslie, Mimi, and Alice, gilt.com had the katie puff bed on there that I have always wanted but didnt wanna spend over $200 on, but they had them for like 45% off so I bought one in chocolate. Not my dream color but its neutral and will match the bessie and barnie bed I have in tan. Now cannot someone please take my debit card away from me??? Asap????? Thanks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll take your card...no problem, that's what friends are for! 

I can't guarantee that I won't use it though. :coolwink:


lol



I had to Google that bed you got, it's nice! I like the brown, just throw on a beige or pink blankie on top and voila!
Is it the round one you got? Looks cozy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I'll take your card...no problem, that's what friends are for!
> 
> I can't guarantee that I won't use it though. :coolwink:
> 
> ...


Haha, perfect as long is I'm not using it! I got the round size small (24"), its the same size as my bessie and barnie bed. I have a tan and brown blanet (Leo's) that I think will match!! 
I can't wait to get it!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

